# Actiderm!!



## Fallen8905

My Actiderm order is getting delivered tonight I am excited!!!!


----------



## helen_beee

I bought the wrap kit and then found out you can't use it whilst breast feeding :dohh: xx


----------



## Fallen8905

helen_beee said:


> I bought the wrap kit and then found out you can't use it whilst breast feeding :dohh: xx

Awwww I'm trying the silhouette tablets and the metabolism drink! I might try the wrap too!


----------

